# Coffee Passion?



## Guital2 (Feb 4, 2005)

Is coffee also a common addiction for mtb'ers? I wake up every morning looking forward to making coffee(black) from purified water in my french press with freshly ground beans....mmmmmm! Its what gets me out of bed every morning....

If so post ur fav. blends....

Mine so far: 
*Anything Peets
*Safeway Organic
*Starbucks French Roast
(All bagged)

coffee in the mornin' beer at night....


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

Guital2 said:


> Is coffee also a common addiction for mtb'ers? I wake up every morning looking forward to making coffee(black) from purified water in my french press with freshly ground beans....mmmmmm! Its what gets me out of bed every morning....
> 
> If so post ur fav. blends....
> 
> ...


Sometimes I go to bed at night looking forward to my morning pot of coffee.


----------



## Speedub.Nate (Dec 31, 2003)

Peet's Kenya roast is a favorite of mine. A buddy of works for their roasting plant in Emeryville so I get tossed an expired bag every now and then. I try to stick with a 50/50 decaf mix, though, to prevent the onset of caffine addiction and the associated early morning headaches -- that's no fun.


----------



## Zitreksun (May 21, 2004)

*MMmmm. Expresso*

I don't drink that much home brewed coffee. I'm a big fan of the expresso and the drinks that are made with it. My fav. Double shot English toffee latte. I also use expresso when I make my own energy gel.


----------



## fred3 (Jan 12, 2004)

Not sure being an mtb'er has any connection to drinking coffee or not drinking coffee. It's pretty much a universal drink(exept in remote areas-be it rain forest or deserts) with people who partake in all forms of activities. From mtb'g to coach potato.

Like any good black coffee. Don't care for the flavored stuff. Won't go the french press route. Too bloody time consuming. When I want coffee I want it now! ;-)


----------



## Ol' DirtDawg (Jul 8, 2004)

fred3 said:


> Not sure being an mtb'er has any connection to drinking coffee or not drinking coffee. It's pretty much a universal drink(exept in remote areas-be it rain forest or deserts) with people who partake in all forms of activities. From mtb'g to coach potato.
> 
> Like any good black coffee. Don't care for the flavored stuff. Won't go the french press route. Too bloody time consuming. When I want coffee I want it now! ;-)


Maxwell House Instant here.

(I'm a die hard red-neck)

and I like my coffee, like I like my women,......

Hot,....Sweet,....n' Creamy

'nuff said,..??

Live Long,...Ride Hard

Ol' DirtDawg


----------



## WTB-rider (Jul 25, 2004)

*Simple.*

At home or work: Chock Full O' Nuts (The Heavenly Coffee!)
On the road: WaWa (convenience chain in PA/NJ) or Starbuck's when I want something espresso based.


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

I have found an evil sort of addiction in coffee. I have a friend that roasts his own coffee (even started his own company) so I get the stuff that's fresh, I mean really fresh! The stuff in the grocery stores will do, but it doesn't taste nearly as good as the stuff that's been roasted within 5 days of drinking it (within 48 hours is the most incredible). His Singletrack blend is my favorite so far (just noticed that it's not on the website, but I bet you could call and get it).


----------



## Hardline (Jan 16, 2004)

Ol' DirtDawg said:


> Maxwell House Instant here.
> 
> (I'm a die hard red-neck)
> 
> ...


Folgers coffee here. And I also like my coffee like my women. Hot and Black.


----------



## Christine (Feb 11, 2004)

Wow, screampint's got connections!! How much does Singletrack go for on the street?? 

Coffee is as necessary as oxygen. Maybe I should change my signature to quote my dad: "If I don't get some coffee soon, I'm gonna kill somebody....." 

Couldn't tell you the difference from one to another. As long as it's fresh it's okay in my book. Fresh and caffeinated. Lately I've been getting two hits during the day instead of just the one in the morning.....usually I go to two different stores so they don't catch on to my addiction


----------



## CalEpic (Aug 19, 2004)

*Black and strong*

Like my women 

I too used to have a friend that roasted his own beans. Kick arse french roast that could curl your toes. Unfortunately, he sold the business and moved back east.

Now it's good old Starbucks French Roast. Filtered water, I'm told the better coffee makers heat the water more, thereby extracting more flavor - My new one is pretty good.

BTW - If you need to put that foo foo crap in your coffee, why not just drink cocoa?

Once you go black, you never go back.


----------



## tmccrohon (Jan 17, 2004)

*without i'd die*

I love coffee. It makes my day.


----------



## Soloracer (Jan 26, 2004)

Anything hot and black, the darker the better as long as it is not starbucks. There drip coffee ain't so bad, but I hate going to a place that insists on opening another store across the street from one of their own existing stores. I can think of a dozen or so starbucks in my neck of the woods that have opened a store right across the street from a starbucks in a grocery store. Can we really not walk across a street to get a cup of homogenated blended coffee? Next you know they will team up with Walmart so that every town as 2.1 stores/capita.


----------



## Albee (Jul 21, 2004)

Hardline said:


> Folgers coffee here. And I also like my coffee like my women. Hot and Black.


Fresh decaf French roast here. And a friend of mine once said, "I like my coffee like I like my women: cold and bitter."


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

Albee said:


> Fresh decaf French roast here. And a friend of mine once said, "I like my coffee like I like my women: cold and bitter."


I am going to save this post for blackmail material!


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

Yup. COFFEE! All day. All the time.
I use a locally roasted organic bean. French press. Yum!


----------



## sasquatch9billion (Mar 7, 2005)

I used to hate coffee and then I discovered Vietnamese expresso. Especially the stuff at lee's sandwhiches, it's 1.75 and beats any of starbuck's frap/mocha/chino things.


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

I had the coffee addiction way before the mountain biking addiction.

a melitta
Any good dark grind.

Heaven!


----------



## Pigtire (Jan 13, 2004)

*Mmmm Coffee*

Love coffee. I used to drink 6 cups in the morning in one sitting now I was able to cut it down to two. I'll pretty much drink any cup of java as lonf as it is well made but Man, one day I ran out of my regular brew so I decided to just ride to the 99c store, which is just few blocks away from me, and bought a bag of cheap Sumatran coffee. Aaargh, That was the nastiest coffee I have ever tried in my entire life Word to the wise, DO NOT EVEN THINK of trying that coffee!!!!!


----------



## Gregg K (Jan 12, 2004)

*It's cheaper than heroine, but not by much.*

Besides, it was hurting my climbing ability. So I recently got heavily into coffee.


----------



## Golddr2000 (May 4, 2004)

I love coffee and espresso but it kills my stomach. Does anyone know of a coffee that is easy on the stomach?


----------



## RidgeRunner (Feb 26, 2004)

Just recently got myself a coffee maker to try to help wean myself off MtDew. I haven't decided what all I like yet, still trying different kinds. I had some kind of vanilla kahlua coffee recently, that stuff was GOOD!


----------



## Berkeley Mike (Jan 13, 2004)

*I've done the whole scene*

For me there are just 2 conditions: we have coffee or we are out of coffee. As head of our Racing Club I put myself in charge of the coffee; I trust no one else because they can forget, get lost, lose the coffee, be late, or killed on the way to the race and I won't have my coffee.There is a design studio I visit and the standing joke is, "don't toss that last inch in the pot, Mike will be here about 3."
Chemex, french press, espresso machine, celebese colossi, purified water,a thermometer and a timer. What a royal pain in the patooti. It has become a scam like wine; " an insouciant number, piquant without disturbing the slight pistachio coloration. Clearly from the northwest corner of plot number 21 or "the dauphines nursery" for those of us in the know. Reminiscent of the....aaaagh!" Give me a break. Just because there is a difference doesn't mean you have to work it to death. Now, after 35 years of drinking coffee I can make costco SF French Roast in my sleep. As long as it is fairly fresh and not ground too fine it won't be flat or bitter.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

speaking the scene...
Berkeley Mike, last time I was in Oakland for a couple of weeks taking care of my sister's kids while she was in Italy. I went to a Peet's on Grand, ordered a vanilla latte`. A rather snotty barista told me, "we don't do flavors..it ruins the essence of the coffee..." I wasn't interested in her opinion, I just wanted a vanilla latte.

formica


----------



## Berkeley Mike (Jan 13, 2004)

*Well, see?*

It was Lakeshore, after all, and someone has to keep up the standards.


----------



## Trek491 (Sep 4, 2004)

*Coffee and riding*

I'm not sure if riding is an excuse to have coffee berfore and/or after, or if it's the other way around, but somehow I seem to always end up doing both together. My wife and I decided that since we were on a quest for the perfect cup of coffee we might as well start our own business and work on perfecting it ourselves. We found a small artisan roaster in Seattle that we get our beans from and now I can continue working on my quest.


----------



## ScottW (Jan 16, 2004)

*There is no "x" in espresso*

I'm not a coffe drinker but I like my espresso. Current favorite brand is Lavazza Qualita Oro. My machine is a Francis Francis X5 and if you think bikers are equipment whores you should spend some time researching coffee/espresso machines. Jeeeez some of those people swear they can taste a difference in the brew based on which pump the machine uses.


----------



## Jm. (Jan 12, 2004)

Coffee, one of the few substances that smells like a$$ AND tastes like a$$. You guys can have it.


----------



## WTB-rider (Jul 25, 2004)

*Hmmm.*



Jm. said:


> Coffee, one of the few substances that smells like a$$ AND tastes like a$$. You guys can have it.


There's always a$$


----------



## Trevor! (Dec 23, 2003)

Jm. said:


> Coffee, one of the few substances that smells like a$$ AND tastes like a$$. You guys can have it.


I love the smell but cant handle it on my pallet.


----------



## billybobzia (Jan 10, 2004)

.

a melitta

i agree the best way to make a cup of joe, along with french press...electric coffee makers don't typically get the water hot enough to extract all the flavor from the grinds....i roast my own in a small roaster about the size of a coffee maker, mmmmmmmmmmm, roasts about 6 oz at a time...fun little hobby, but now most others coffee tastes like a$$...


----------



## Lumbee1 (Dec 16, 2004)

Me love coffee. I need a better home brew coffee maker. The Mr. Coffee I got with the metal filter makes good coffee as long as I have 5 cups or more. Anything less and it tastes like stale brown water. I usually hit up Caribou on the way to work. $1.57 for the daily special.

BTW, I can't stand drinking the cheap stuff anymore and don't even get me started on Millstone (YUCK!)


----------



## 24601 (Aug 25, 2004)

I love coffee. Yes, I love coffee. Coffee rocks. Any kind. The stonger the better, the cleaner the water the better.

Lately I have been getting into iced coffee. At starbucks they have this pre-mixed stuff, but I don't like that. I want them to put ice in the cup then drip the hot coffee over it. MMM.

My dad'd favorite snack--iced coffee and potato chips. The greasier the chips the better.

Anyone else love to take a sip and just hold it in your mouth, letting the flavors cross back and forth over your tounge? Wow.

OH--and should we start some more threads: tea passion, cigar or pipe pasion?
Coffee inthe morning, but a nice cup of greeen tea with a smooth cigar or fresh virginia bowl at night. Just the flavor of the smoke (I don't inhale). some of life's little pleasures.


----------



## Fuelish (Dec 19, 2003)

Coffee is good..........


----------



## CabRider (Dec 22, 2004)

a doppio machiatto gets me ready for work in the morning. over here there's a Starbucks almost everywhere you look, though our local coffee is pretty good too, so I'd rather spend my money in local coffee houses.

though sometimes a Starbucks Iced Shaken Espresso does the trick.

coffee before and/or after a ride is great, as long as you got more than enough water in your hydration pack.

now coffee+alcohol, thats an entirely different matter. Irish Coffee, anyone?


----------



## Que? (Dec 30, 2003)

Golddr2000 said:


> I love coffee and espresso but it kills my stomach. Does anyone know of a coffee that is easy on the stomach?


Try cold-brewed coffee concentrate extracts. http://www.toddycafe.com/shop/

I've made them exclusively for years now. They're super smooth and have much less acid (- less stomach discomfort) than coffee made via more conventional approaches.

Plus, the extracts make excellent iced coffee or hot cups of coffee.

-Que?


----------



## special k (Mar 15, 2005)

ScottW said:


> I'm not a coffe drinker but I like my espresso. Current favorite brand is Lavazza Qualita Oro. My machine is a Francis Francis X5 and if you think bikers are equipment whores you should spend some time researching coffee/espresso machines. Jeeeez some of those people swear they can taste a difference in the brew based on which pump the machine uses.


I know what you mean. I have an Quickmill Andreja Premium espresso machine, a grinder & home roaster. If you hang out at Coffeegeek you will get a sense of the bling factor involved in these machines as well as the personalities behind the posts.


----------



## Dijridoo (Jan 14, 2004)

*My favorite coffee quote*

I remember reading a quote by John Stamstad about how he likes his beer and his coffee:

"Blacker than night, stronger than God, sweeter than love"


----------



## Debaser (Jan 12, 2004)

French press on weekdays, homemade latte's on weekends. One regular storebought Americano during the afternoons, where the baristas begin making my drink when I open the door. 

Got tired enough of coyboy coffee that Santyclaus brough me a lexan press this year. 

Yum.


----------



## K'Endo (Dec 23, 2003)

First of all, Fourbuck's coffee is over-roasted and tastes burnt. Now, for a good start, here's my morning recommendation. Um, maybe not available in your local supermarket ...

Kn.


----------



## Nuts (Aug 15, 2004)

Big Kahuna's Kona coffee for me.


----------



## Fast Eddy (Dec 30, 2003)

*Cappuccino*









Yakum, Israel, January 2004​


----------



## mtbbill (Dec 31, 2003)

*This stuff is*



K'Endo said:


> Um, maybe not available in your local supermarket ...


also a little hard to find in your local stores.


----------



## mward (Apr 7, 2004)

You guys got it all wrong. Drinking coffee someone else roasted is like.. well, it sucks.

Go to www.sweetmarias.com and order beans. The El Salvador San Jose is freakin awesome. Then get a hot air popcorn popper and roast your own. I do it every morning. It takes 6.5 minutes. Some people say to wait for a few hours for the beans to outgas for proper flavor, I think they're fine after 30 minutes. There are instructions on Sweet Marias for roasting beans in a hot air popper. Cheaper and tastes better than literally anything you can get anywhere else.

If you need bling factor you can spend hundreds on a roaster, I realize you coffee snobs might need to do that because roasting in a hot air popper is like running LX compenents or running mismatched spandex, simply not done. But you can't tell the difference in taste, a friend of mine has a 600$ roaster and there's no difference between our batches.

Oh and I like my coffee like I like my women. Ground up and in the freezer.


----------



## greentounge (Feb 1, 2004)

*a picture is worth a thousand words*

mmm good


----------



## wahoofish (Feb 2, 2004)

my latest favorite dark and strong coffee is Trader Joes Mexican Double Dark.


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

can't stand coffee. maybe a mocha from starstealyourdollars occasionally.
diet pepsi is my drink--also diet lime coke is good as well as diet dr pepper, diet pepsi vanilla and diet pepsi twist. diet coke is good if it is the one canned in jordan--it tastes better than our version.

sometimes redbull or sobe or jamba juice if I want a treat.

but no coffee-blech.


----------



## jewels (Mar 17, 2004)

*cup o girlfriend?*

Oh and I like my coffee like I like my women. Ground up and in the freezer.

That is the FUNNIEST thing I've read on passion! thanks


----------



## VA2SLOride (Feb 17, 2005)

*yes..*



Albee said:


> Fresh decaf French roast here. And a friend of mine once said, "I like my coffee like I like my women: cold and bitter."


I do like my coffee like I like my women......stuffed into a burlap sack and thrown over the back of a donkey......


----------



## kristian (Jan 20, 2004)

*I kicked the habit last fall...*

...but I fell off the wagon after the time change last week.

I've been a big fan of Allegro coffee since college and our local Whole Foods roasts Allegro beans in the store so it's easy to get the best (IMHO) freshly roasted. The office coffee bar gets their beans from a small roaster in Monument so I can get good joe at work now too.

K (plans to get back on the wagon soon)


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

*caffine free for 2 years...*

gave up coffee (and all other caffine) 2 years ago this month. *sigh* i tried drinking decaf for a while but it just doesn't taste as good, so i finally decided that it was better not to drink it at all. 

every so often i will slip and boy does that coffee taste good! 

rt


----------



## carbnjunkie (Aug 21, 2003)

*?*

This may not belong here...but I lost the metal filter for my Krups expresso machine, anyone know where I can find one? they are universal, correct?


----------



## Trail Punk (May 12, 2004)

*Good time to upgrade*



carbnjunkie said:


> This may not belong here...but I lost the metal filter for my Krups expresso machine, anyone know where I can find one? they are universal, correct?


I just upgraded from my Krups to a Starbucks Barista (on sale now!) by Saeco. HUGE difference. And on sale, the Barista is an awesome value.


----------



## ctkona75 (Apr 11, 2005)

*Mmmm, coffee....*

My favorites are Ethiopian Harrar and Kenya AA -- I love the dark roasts.
Regular cream, and turbinado/whole cane sugar -- believe me it makes a huge
difference!

I'm also a big fan of vanilla lattes.

There is a kick-ass coffee shop in Brattleboro VT that sells Harrar; it's one of the only places I have been that actually has it! -- Mocha Joe's

-- ctkona75

"Coffee should be black as Hell, strong as death and sweet as love." -- Turkish Proverb


----------



## Trail Punk (May 12, 2004)

*What's he doing these days?*



Dijridoo said:


> I remember reading a quote by John Stamstad about how he likes his beer and his coffee:
> 
> "Blacker than night, stronger than God, sweeter than love"


Anyone know what Stamsted is up to?


----------



## ctkona75 (Apr 11, 2005)

Golddr2000 said:


> I love coffee and espresso but it kills my stomach. Does anyone know of a coffee that is easy on the stomach?


There is a place around here that sells stomach-friendly coffee.

Send a message and I'll give you the link, I think you can order it.

-- ctkona75


----------



## Trail Punk (May 12, 2004)

*Krups replacement parts*



carbnjunkie said:


> This may not belong here...but I lost the metal filter for my Krups expresso machine, anyone know where I can find one? they are universal, correct?


I just remembered something...when the plastic lid for my carafe broke (the Krups), I got a replacement here:

http://www.culinaryparts.com/

(I still say "upgrade!")


----------



## TR (Jan 12, 2004)

Mmmmmmm coffee!!!
Don't really care what type so long as it is not instant or Turkish.
I sometimes get Mattman from here to send me over a bag of Peets but I also have a friend here in Australia who owns a cafe and I usually get some of their house blend.


----------



## Whozier (Jan 22, 2005)

*Stump City*

Try Stump City (company out of Portland, OR). It's like love in a cup!


----------



## PinkyBrigade (Jan 9, 2005)

*I fricken LOVE coffee*

I fricken love coffee. I am having the hardest time giving it up for racing season. I can't wait till after the 24 Hours of Moab to start drinking coffee again. The Double Americano, or just strait coffee, even a Mocha hits the spot on ocassion. Even Though it will be Nordic Season and Cyclo Cross season, I can't completely give up coffee.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

PinkyBrigade said:


> I fricken love coffee. I am having the hardest time giving it up for racing season. I can't wait till after the 24 Hours of Moab to start drinking coffee again. The Double Americano, or just strait coffee, even a Mocha hits the spot on ocassion. Even Though it will be Nordic Season and Cyclo Cross season, I can't completely give up coffee.


Why would you give it up for racing?


----------



## K-max (Feb 20, 2004)

*Huge Peet's fan here.*

At my last job, we sorta had a Peet's coffee club. At 2pm, me and another coworker would bust out our french presses and make batches of coffee , bullshite for a while and get our buzz on. We turned quite a few people onto thick, black cups of coffee. My favorites were Sulawesi and Italian. I also dig Turkish coffee and triple Mochas when I feel like something sweet, but that is rare. Just call me a bitter person.


----------



## icegeek (Feb 16, 2004)

Organic, shade-grown, local espresso-roast, french press. Yeah, baby.


----------



## carbnjunkie (Aug 21, 2003)

*hahah*



Trail Punk said:


> I just remembered something...when the plastic lid for my carafe broke (the Krups), I got a replacement here:
> 
> http://www.culinaryparts.com/
> 
> (I still say "upgrade!")


Hey TP, I agree completely, the machine has a lot do with the taste of expresso, but you have to understand, Ive been using paper towels as a filter for the last 3 months!! And it waters down the taste a lot....

But I may actually upgrade as well. Thats the problem with us "enthuasists" everything needs upgrading, I can barely buy a batteries anymore with out doing a hour of research......


----------



## PinkyBrigade (Jan 9, 2005)

I broke my race diet today and finally broke down and got a triple Americano from the local coffee shop this morning. Damn i love it.


----------



## Mattman (Feb 2, 2004)

*Army coffee still that bad huh?*



ArmySlowRdr said:


> can't stand coffee..............no coffee-blech.


I've been out of the Army for years, but I remember the coffee. It's cowboy coffee, they get a real big kettle of questionable water and throw in a lot of course ground crappy coffee and still it with whatever is available. It gets cooked for a while then is ladled from the top. It gets pretty thick and gritty towards the bottom.

Thanks a lot....I had almost completely supressed that memory!

It did work to get me through gaurd duty awake though.


----------



## lamoile (Jan 3, 2005)

*Cawfee geek here...you too can roast!*



CalEpic said:


> Like my women
> 
> I too used to have a friend that roasted his own beans. Kick arse french roast that could curl your toes. Unfortunately, he sold the business and moved back east.


I roast my own and highly recommend the process to others. It's much cheaper than buying at the grocery store just takes a few minutes more. Much, much better flavor. The acidity isn't as high when you roast fresh, meaning it doesn't jag your stomach (as much)....

www.thecoffeeproject.com is one resource of many. Buy a roaster and some green beans and you are ready to roll. You can make light or dark roasts easily and also blend beans if you're inclined.

Currently drinking Greenwell Estates Kona. Kicks other "major" brands of coffee to the ground and drags them around in the chaff.

http://coffeegeek.com/ is another great resource for those inclined to get scientific like myself.


----------



## gpsser (Jan 5, 2004)

D&M Coffee Co.

Lions Rock organic french roast.
The guy that does the roasting is a cyclist as well.


----------



## vuduvgn (Jan 8, 2004)

*Looking for Coffee Bottle*

I'm commuting to work now and must bring my coffee with me. Now it's carried in a much too small mason jar. Anybody know of a thermos type bottle that will fit in a bottle cage? I don't need for it to be a quick drink type w/ the sliding close lid, a large screw off top would be perfect.

Any idears?


----------



## gofast (Jan 9, 2004)

*sip sip mmm...*

I just received a couple of pounds of Baba's Beans on Monday. 1 pound of their estate blend and 1 pound of peaberry...both are orgasmic!


----------



## triscuit (Apr 26, 2004)

*Tea Passion*

I really do love coffee, but after my initial morning cup, and the occasional soy latte, I have switched to tea. My current favorites are Orchid Oolong and Leaves of Provence made by Mighty Leaf Tea (www.mltea.com). I seriously do not know if I would make it through a day at work if I did not have at least one pot a day (lovely cast iron tea pot my boyfriend gave me for my birthday). I also drink sencha (a green tea) and vanilla or macadamia nut roobios (made by Teavana).


----------



## CabRider (Dec 22, 2004)

*how about these?*

Hi voodoovegan

check these out:

http://www.sigg.ch/



voodoovegan said:


> I'm commuting to work now and must bring my coffee with me. Now it's carried in a much too small mason jar. Anybody know of a thermos type bottle that will fit in a bottle cage? I don't need for it to be a quick drink type w/ the sliding close lid, a large screw off top would be perfect.
> 
> Any idears?


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

We've been in a deep rut, and it's been killing me....


----------



## jasonwa2 (Oct 28, 2004)

How did i know that not one single person would mention the French vanilla machine at the
quickie- mart? I just havent got addicted yet and never plan on it. In fact, i try to not drink it more than a few times a week. I know too many people that feel that there life can not go forward without it.
Some people cant use the bathroom in the morning before they turn the machine on.
I never make it at home.
I like to dive into the quickie -mart sometimes,slap a small cup under the french vanilla machine,fill it half way,then fill it to the top with whatever black bowl of stuff is sitting there. Takes less than 10 seconds start to finish.


----------



## ctkona75 (Apr 11, 2005)

jasonwa2 said:


> How did i know that not one single person would mention the French vanilla machine at the
> quickie- mart? I just havent got addicted yet and never plan on it. In fact, i try to not drink it more than a few times a week. I know too many people that feel that there life can not go forward without it.
> Some people cant use the bathroom in the morning before they turn the machine on.
> I never make it at home.
> I like to dive into the quickie -mart sometimes,slap a small cup under the french vanilla machine,fill it half way,then fill it to the top with whatever black bowl of stuff is sitting there. Takes less than 10 seconds start to finish.


I don't think that stuff really qualifies as coffee, it's pretty much hot chocolate with a different flavor.


----------



## jasonwa2 (Oct 28, 2004)

ctkona75 said:


> I don't think that stuff really qualifies as coffee, it's pretty much hot chocolate with a different flavor.


It says cappaccino right on the machine. Are you saying there lying? Im gonna sue.
Maybe thats why i havent got addicted yet..LOL

remember i did say that i fill half the cup with real coffee. But i never care what kind it is as long as it doesnt say decaf on it. It just saves me the time from putting in the right amount of suger, creamer and i do like the flavor.


----------



## spot (Feb 6, 2005)

Guital2 said:


> Is coffee also a common addiction for mtb'ers? I wake up every morning looking forward to making coffee(black) from purified water in my french press with freshly ground beans....mmmmmm! Its what gets me out of bed every morning....
> 
> If so post ur fav. blends....
> 
> ...


 Thats the only way to have coffee,french press made with Starbucks French Roast with reverse osmois water. Every morning.


----------



## rob68 (Mar 6, 2004)

*Java*

I'm addicted to my coffee in the morning like a whore is to crack!


----------



## rob68 (Mar 6, 2004)

I'm addicted to my morning coffee like a whore is to crack-or a fat boy is to cake.


----------



## WTB-rider (Jul 25, 2004)

*There's a pretty good selection...*



voodoovegan said:


> I'm commuting to work now and must bring my coffee with me. Now it's carried in a much too small mason jar. Anybody know of a thermos type bottle that will fit in a bottle cage? I don't need for it to be a quick drink type w/ the sliding close lid, a large screw off top would be perfect.
> 
> Any idears?


...of thermos bottles that should fit. Just about any stainless bottle in the 16 oz./ .4 liter size will do the trick and they're available everywhere. Don't know if you're close to an IKEA store but they sell a really nice one for $9.95 with the best pour through stopper I've ever used. Back in the day, IBIS sold a coffee bottle/cage combo that was designed specifically to work together.


----------



## HPilot (Jan 30, 2004)

*Gevalia got my attention*

I started a relationship with Gevalia to get the free coffee maker. The carafe broke on that so I now use the new Brewstation and LOVE IT! Anyway, I have become very accustomed to Kona and Jamaican Blue Mountain. It's quite expensive, but the taste is excellent and very smooth. My Dad, a Folgers guy, thinks those coffees are strong tasting. I get my coffee already grinded and gevalia grinds it finer than store coffee. This really brings out the flavor!!! I don't know how many of you like 'flavored' coffees, but Gevalia has some good flavor infused coffees too. Usually Wawa is my stop in the morning for their Mocha ALERT! Cappucino (extra caffeine) blended with some Kenya AA 50/50. 
What is it though that some are proponents of caffeine and others advise to avoid consuming large amounts due to dehydration effects and increasing heart rates etc.? Especially when you race.


----------



## vuduvgn (Jan 8, 2004)

kapusta said:


> We've been in a deep rut, and it's been killing me....


Is that you Uncle Tupelo?


----------



## -kelly- (Mar 11, 2004)

*Just stumbled onto this thread..*

What formulation are you guys using when you make it in a French Press? I can never get it right. Always too weak or too strong. Maybe I'm not using the right grind.


----------



## mward (Apr 7, 2004)

I grind it pretty course and boil the water until it is almost starting to boil... you know how it makes that hissing noise and then stops right before the bubbles start? That's where I heat it to and then pour it. 4 minutes in the press and then strained out. Seems to work pretty well.


----------



## bigdummy (Apr 12, 2005)

*roastem if you got em*

Home roasting is the ONLY way to go. It is so easy anyone can do it. This week I've been enjoying a harrar. Plenty of places on the net sell green beans, and you probably have a roaster already-a popcorn maker or a heatgun and a dogbowl. If you love coffee, try roasting. It is cheap and easy.


----------



## Drewdane (Dec 19, 2003)

*rt* said:


> gave up coffee (and all other caffine) 2 years ago this month.
> 
> rt


Why on Earth would anybody do such a thing?


----------



## baldy (May 3, 2005)

*Sold it for two years...*

I worked for Boyd's out of Portland. Great roasters. I hated the job but loved the smell of 800 pounds of coffee in the back of my van. A few things I learned:

Just about any bean will do as long as it hasn't been sitting on a burner for an hour. Direct heat kills coffee.

1oz. of coffee to 20 oz. of water is the proper ratio for good coffee.

Starbucks is to coffee what McDonald's is to hamburgers. I enjoy a Big Mac as much as the next guy, but I can do it much better on my own BBQ.

Oh yeah, don't ever spell espresso with an x.


----------



## -bb- (Feb 3, 2005)

Guital2 said:


> Is coffee also a common addiction for mtb'ers? I wake up every morning looking forward to making coffee(black) from purified water in my french press with freshly ground beans....mmmmmm! Its what gets me out of bed every morning....
> 
> If so post ur fav. blends....
> 
> ...


PEETS
+Major Dickens
+ Arabian Mocha Sanani


----------



## ctkona75 (Apr 11, 2005)

*French Press*

Finally got a French Press!

I put about 4 scoops of Harrar in my grinder and then let it sit in the press a few minutes before I push the plunger down...

Definitely the best way to enjoy coffee! You can taste all the different nuances of the beans, the way coffee should taste....

-ctk75


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

so many small/local roasters to choose from.......all good. i've been lucky enough to find lots of good, locally roasted beans in every place i've lived.

my personal fav is www.hoodrivercoffeeco.com for their nice french/italian roast blend. whole beans, grind at home. small rotary grinder at the moment, i'd like to pick up a decent small burr grinder eventually. we're looking for one that won't break the bank, and that won't take up a ton of counter space.

mmmmmmm! done up in a french press if just for myself, or the girlfriend. or if we want more than it'll do, we have a nice stainless perco machine. yes, a percolator. ours does it very nicely-quite comparable to the press. we transfer it into a stainless carafe to keep it hot, without overheating if we aren't drinking it all right away.

starbucks is only good if it's the only place i can find. i hit the one on my way to work sometimes, when too lazy to make my own. unfortunately it's the only place on my commute. the small, local places are way out of my route. of the large chain places, i'll take peet's.

a nicely done cappucino, with a freshly made cannoli hits the spot!


----------



## bigdummy (Apr 12, 2005)

*Hammerhead*

For some REAL caffeine buzziness, try this: regular cup of coffee-Brazilian perhaps, then pull a double of harrar and put it in your cup of joe-wow! Right now, I've been enjoying Brazilian coffees and have been trying the heatgun/dog bowl method of roasting. Lots of fun and very inexpensive way to get into home roasting.


----------



## noslogan (Jan 21, 2004)

*You know the stores*

where you grind your own? The wife grinds, I watch because I don't know how to.
I make sure no one is looking, then I grab two handfuls from the debris recepticals and jam them in my pockets and rub my hands together with some debis still on them and then jam my palms against my face. Kinda like "Super Star" except with coffee.


----------



## Capt Tripps (Jan 19, 2005)

voodoovegan said:


> Is that you Uncle Tupelo?


Sumatra Beans, Dark Roasted,

via French press or Malita cone turns my Crank.....

Even slap a travel cup in my bottle holder for a morning commute....

45 min ride, a tall black coffee and I am ready for the daze!


----------



## Hello Kitty (Sep 3, 2004)

Capt Tripps said:


> Sumatra Beans, Dark Roasted,
> 
> via French press or Malita cone turns my Crank.....
> 
> ...


Dude, I don't know what's creepier, your name or your avatar.

Anywho, I'm late to this thread. I'm also late to discovering vanilla lattes. OMFG. Those things are nearly as good as a one-hour foot-focused shower.


----------



## Capt Tripps (Jan 19, 2005)

Hello Kitty said:


> Dude, I don't know what's creepier, your name or your avatar.
> 
> Anywho, I'm late to this thread. I'm also late to discovering vanilla lattes. OMFG. Those things are nearly as good as a one-hour foot-focused shower.


well if ya can't be handsome, be handy~


----------



## Dwight Moody (Jan 10, 2004)

*Coffee*

I used to be a huge coffee snob. French Press, Equal Exchange French Roast/Ethopian in a 50/50 mix ground fine, boiling water. It was more like Turkish coffee, but without coffee sludge at the bottom of your cup.

Lately poverty has pushed me towards drinking less snobby coffee. Chockful-o-nuts really isn't that bad. But I got a grinder for Xmas so I've been trying out the less expensive whole-beans. Mostly they're worse than CoN, but better than instant.

I'm still very, very opposed to flavored coffee. Xmas before last someone gave me eggnog flavored coffee. WTF? I gave it to Goodwill.


----------



## pting (Mar 8, 2004)

Lumbee1 said:


> Me love coffee. I need a better home brew coffee maker. The Mr. Coffee I got with the metal filter makes good coffee as long as I have 5 cups or more. Anything less and it tastes like stale brown water.


Not a coffee drinker myself, but some buddies brew theirs using a filter in a broken funnel from some cheap machine on top of a carafe, pour boiling water through, then pour it through again a 2nd time. Don't know what combination of beans they grind up, but it sounded complicated and sure smells good. Fit to wake the dead, they say.


----------



## zenmonkey (Nov 21, 2004)

OK I'm an addict, I like mine free - at the office machine and at any corner bar - I live in France 

I like my coffee, like I like my women, French, hot enough to burn your lips, served tight in a small cup

Did I say I lived in France?


----------



## xdefx (Aug 13, 2004)

*Green Mountain Coffee Roasters.....*

Been using their stuff, it's good. Prefer indonesian beans, or dark blends...

www.gmcr.com


----------



## Paul B (Jan 13, 2004)

mward said:


> You guys got it all wrong. Drinking coffee someone else roasted is like.. well, it sucks.
> 
> Go to www.sweetmarias.com and order beans. The El Salvador San Jose is freakin awesome. Then get a hot air popcorn popper and roast your own. I do it every morning. It takes 6.5 minutes. Some people say to wait for a few hours for the beans to outgas for proper flavor, I think they're fine after 30 minutes. There are instructions on Sweet Marias for roasting beans in a hot air popper. Cheaper and tastes better than literally anything you can get anywhere else.


Okay, my mind is officially blown. Been reading up on this technique @ the website and now I MUST give it a go.

Current favorite: Gloria Jean's house blend. Sulawesi when I can afford it.

Current method: French press (the Bodum Mobile Meth Lab), hand-grind, chopstick stir, 3 minutes sub-boiling water. Makes a tasty cup of surprisingly strong coffee.

Annual indulgence: $tarbuck$ Pumpkin Spice Latte, month of November only.

p.


----------



## ctkona75 (Apr 11, 2005)

*Starbucks Moka*

I'm not a huge fan of Starbucks, but this month's special bean is the Arabian Moka Timor...
definitely a good dark roast, I put it in my french press and 5 minutes later, a cup of heaven...

-ctk75


----------



## Qman (Mar 24, 2004)

xdefx said:


> Been using their stuff, it's good. Prefer indonesian beans, or dark blends...
> 
> www.gmcr.com


My favorite coffee....besides pure Kona...is at www.ravensbrew.com
Deadman's Reach is a great way to start an mtb morning. Especially camping.

Also for some weirdness, check this out: www.espressoporn.com
what'll they think of next?


----------



## TrailNut (Apr 6, 2004)

*espresso crema*

my favorate: 
Peets whole beans (Mocca Java, this week)
Rancilio Rocky burr grinder
Clover organic 2% milk
Saeco espresso machine

i pull a restretto (espresso), with dark brown crema, occasionally with dark molassas sugar. sip and enjoy while grinding up another 14 grams of beans for an espresso au lait.

then, if i still have time, i'll look to making breakfeast of eggs and toast.

then at work, i have a large Peets drip coffee.

in the afternoon, i switch to green tea or red brush tea.

in the evenings, i'll enjoy a porter, stout, or a Peets water-processed decaf espresso.

recently, we were in 'Vegas: my main squeeze helded her gaze at me cupping a Starbucks iced latte. i winked, then said, "What happends in Vegas stays in Vegas."


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

sweet! after my previous reply saying how i'd like to get a nice burr grinder, the girly must have been reading minds! 

she went and bought us a nice burr grinder to replace the rotary grider we have. the old one will now be pressed into garlic and other herb dicing duties.


----------



## rapwithtom (Feb 26, 2004)

sasquatch9billion said:


> I used to hate coffee and then I discovered Vietnamese expresso. Especially the stuff at lee's sandwhiches, it's 1.75 and beats any of starbuck's frap/mocha/chino things.


Most anything beats Starbuck's!


----------



## Meat Foot (Jan 14, 2004)

I am addicted. It makes my world go around.

Current likes:

Stumptown - ANY (Portland, OR) 
Java Mama - ANY (Tigard, OR)
In a pinch, I amble over and get me a 20 oz mocha at the coffee stand in our building complex.

I usually drink it black, and at the office it is not uncommon to have a pot brewing at 3 in the afternoon. Then I chase the coffee buzz with beer when I get home.  

Mike


----------



## SlowSSer (Dec 19, 2003)

I like my coffee like I like my women....in a plastic cup!
-Eddie Izzard

anyone try any of the spiffy "black apron" 4bucks beans? I tried some on a whim, and the outcome was very nice. 

regular brew days: usually 4bucks house blend. why? 2.5 pound pags at costco are cheap!


----------



## Meat Foot (Jan 14, 2004)

*Double Passion*

Chris King components, and expensive (but worth it) coffee.

Mmmm, this is a good cup of coffee. Seems to taste better in this cup. 

Mike

EDIT: Mmmm, that was a good cup of coffee.


----------



## SlowSSer (Dec 19, 2003)

Meat Foot said:


> Chris King componenets, and expensive (but worth it) coffee.
> 
> Mmmm, this is a good cup of coffee. Seems to taste better in this cup.
> 
> Mike


hmm. now, where'd you get that cup? shocking, but I have the same one!


----------



## Steveorocks (May 30, 2004)

*Starbucks Americano!*

Nothing like a Starbucks Americano with a good friend after a good ride


----------



## kaupke5 (May 17, 2005)

*My pet peeve about coffee*

"It is inhumane, in my opinion, to force people who have a genuine medical 
need for coffee to wait in line behind people who apparently view it as some 
kind of recreational activity". - Dave Barry


----------



## Trail Punk (May 12, 2004)

*Got a coffee press for N**

I'm headed off to N* and didn't feel like using the lame auto-drip maker available in the condos. So, I got a French press. After using it a couple of days, I love it! It's a 10 oz Bodum, so it should work out perfect for road-tripping.

Still experimenting with the grind--moving to a finer grind.


----------



## TrailVictim (Sep 20, 2004)

I have a stash of Kona I brought back from Hawaii. I found a little plantation that will roast and bag it the same day so you know it's a fresh as can be. I normally drink any decent dark roast but I pull the Kona out when I'm looking for a good buzz!


----------



## Jessep (Dec 1, 2004)

I go to sleep at night thinking about coffee too. Black, french press or drip.

Drip:
Starbucks Sumatra, Espresso, or French Roast, Green mountain organic, and Coffee Traders (a small coffee shop in Bozeman, MT that roasts it's own in the same shop, right next to you)
Press:
Millstone Foglifter, Starbucks as above, and green mountain organic


----------



## Trail Punk (May 12, 2004)

*Which Kona plantation was it?*



TrailVictim said:


> I have a stash of Kona I brought back from Hawaii. I found a little plantation that will roast and bag it the same day so you know it's a fresh as can be. I normally drink any decent dark roast but I pull the Kona out when I'm looking for a good buzz!


I'm going back after Labor Day. I'd like to try it.


----------



## CanzoTi (Jun 25, 2005)

Certified coffee snob here. Bought me a 400.00 Italian made Gaggia a few years back. which probably pales next to that manual machine pictured a few posts ago. Anyway some of the brands I buy...
Peetes (Maj. Dickensons blend)
Thanksgiving Coffee (Humbolt blend)
Vivace (buetiful gold creme, they only got two espresso blends)
Cafe Vita
Cafe D'arte (alderwood roasted beans)
Batdorf and Bronson


----------



## JimboCO (May 3, 2005)

Can't stand the stuff. Even the smell.


----------



## Pat MacGroyne (Jun 30, 2005)

*Blue Mountain...mmmmm*

Used to be a starbucks half pound french/half pound espresso mix guy, till my folks sent some Jamacian Blue Mountain from their yearly trip to Negril. The Blue Mountain stuff I find here in stores isn't even close. Now I have 'em send about 12 pounds back, freeze it and it lasts pretty much the hole year, nothing else compares imho.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*Espresso rocks*

I got a stove top steamer. I can load it up the night before.... pack the 'bowl' with fresh ground espresso from Uncommon Grounds in Berkeley near my wife's office.

I get up (at 5am, mind you) put it on the stove on low, take a shower and it is done when I get out. A nice big fat pot of espresso!

A bit of creme and sugar in my commuter mug and away I go. My quadruple espresso in the morning.


----------



## ctkona75 (Apr 11, 2005)

*Ravensbrew!*



Qman said:


> My favorite coffee....besides pure Kona...is at www.ravensbrew.com
> Deadman's Reach is a great way to start an mtb morning. Especially camping.
> 
> Also for some weirdness, check this out: www.espressoporn.com
> what'll they think of next?


Ravensbrew is an amazing roaster, those Alaskans know how to roast their beans!
I brought back my [ex]gf the 3 pecker billy goat blend (kind of as a joke) which she said was REALLY strong but really good, and I breezed through my lb of the Ethiopian Moka Harrar (gotta buy some more of that ASAP).

I still swear by the Harrar I get from Mocha Joe's in Brattleboro, VT. They also carry the Cup of Excellence coffees -- the Nicaraguan from 2004 is really good!...Alas, with the recent cost in gas I have had to go mailorder lately -- nothing like getting good fresh coffee right at the source though!

I finally broke down and bought a Gaggia Carrezza espresso machine with a Saeco burr grinder on ebay. I figured I'd make my money back in a few months from not spending $4 on a decent latte!

-ctk75


----------



## tootsjofus (Sep 13, 2005)

Ol' DirtDawg said:


> Maxwell House Instant here.
> 
> (I'm a die hard red-neck)
> 
> ...


----------



## 95Stumpy (Jul 29, 2005)

Oh yeah, love the coffee. Unfortunately, stomach can only handle a cup(large cup) in the morning. Speaking of coffee, I haven't had mine in the morning yet.... Later.


----------



## Guital2 (Feb 4, 2005)

I like my coffee like I like my women...

chopped up and in the freezer...



tootsjofus said:


> Ol' DirtDawg said:
> 
> 
> > Maxwell House Instant here.
> ...


----------



## The Sagebrush Slug (Jan 12, 2004)

*My list of bests*

Best commercial latte:
*Torrefazione Italia* http://www.titalia.com/site/​Best commercial beans:
*Costco's Seattle Mountain* ... they have some good organics, too
​Best commercial ground in a can:
*Cafe Bustelo*
​But none of y'all have dated until you've dated somebody who works all day in a coffee shop. Ah, the memories. ** I'm not talking about the free coffee, that's a bennie but there's just something special about the smell of coffee.

I'm more or less with **rt* *now ... both more and less ... I've got the coffee habit managed, I only do it a few times a week, never more than two days in a row, and always with enough time ... days to weeks ... in between so I don't get dependent on the caffeine.

The why's simple: your body just adjusts to whatever caffeine intake you have, and so your base caffeine intake just doesn't do you any good. It's also just so much nicer waking up in the morning awake ... rather than "oh god, do we have to do this again, where's my coffee?"

Anyway, **rt**, you're my hero for giving the stuff up completely ... I've tried, and I just can't do it. Days, even weeks at a time, sure, but ahh, coffee!

Rolland


----------



## The Sagebrush Slug (Jan 12, 2004)

*The ex is from e-burg*



gpsser said:


> D&M Coffee Co.
> Lions Rock organic french roast.


Yeah, but do you get it downtown, uptown or the original location?


----------



## Can't w8 (Jan 15, 2004)

For me, the smell of it is good enough! Although, when I venture into a barista, I end up ordering the cold stuff (Ice Mocchachino or that Starbuck's Green Tea thing). My choice bev is usually tea. The stuff you have to brew (i.e. non-tea bag) with the leaves and all. The darker the better. I find, with coffee, I get the high and the huge low afterwards. It's just me I guess.....


----------



## Qman (Mar 24, 2004)

TrailVictim said:


> I have a stash of Kona I brought back from Hawaii. I found a little plantation that will roast and bag it the same day so you know it's a fresh as can be. I normally drink any decent dark roast but I pull the Kona out when I'm looking for a good buzz!


Name and location of this place??


----------



## Qman (Mar 24, 2004)

Coffee, the last legal high......
www.ravensbrew.com The '3 Peckered Billy Goat Blend' is the house favorite around here....
Also, this is good for laughs..... www.espressoporn.com


----------



## Sly Dog (May 4, 2004)

*Peets for me...*

Nothing like a little liquid motivation to get me out the door in the morning. I use a press because they are dirt cheap - I never realized they were still so popular. By the way, anyone ever hear of Jericho coffe grinders? I found an old one at Goodwill, and would love to learn more about it. It seems to do a decent job. It is the version with the small plastic storage cup on top, and is a dark red color. I'd love to learn more about it (and find out if replacement burs are available).


----------



## ctkona75 (Apr 11, 2005)

*Press coffee*



Sly Dog said:


> Nothing like a little liquid motivation to get me out the door in the morning. I use a press because they are dirt cheap - I never realized they were still so popular. By the way, anyone ever hear of Jericho coffe grinders? I found an old one at Goodwill, and would love to learn more about it. It seems to do a decent job. It is the version with the small plastic storage cup on top, and is a dark red color. I'd love to learn more about it (and find out if replacement burs are available).


Not only are they more popular, IMHO they definitely produce a better cup of coffee than a drip machine!

- ctk75


----------



## jubilee (Apr 16, 2004)

A shout to my favorite roaster!

www.domacoffee.com


----------



## 8Trak (Jan 20, 2004)

Guital2 said:


> If so post ur fav. blends....


I'm not really a coffee snob, and yes, I drink mine with a bit of milk and sugar, so there! I was buying my morning coffee from local cafes (all with a different distinctive dark roast), but recently dusted off Mr. Coffee and have been drip-brewing at home several times a week. Still looking for a tasty, relatively inexpensive blend to call my own.

I've been trying the following with some success:

* Peet's - Major Dickason's blend is good, but I want to try more, not cheap though.
* Safeway - I like the "Bay City" blend... sometimes, I think it's good if you catch it fresh, which of course isn't all the time
* Trader Joes - The dark roast house blend tastes pretty good to me... any other suggestions there?


----------



## jerkbox (Jul 29, 2005)

i like Moka Java from Trader Joes, and most of their other ones....it's convenient for me being there's one a block away from me. Sometimes I'll splurge for the kona.

Through the summer I make a large pot and keep it in the fridge to have on ice.  

Iced coffee days are coming to an end though  

every now and then i'll bust out the espresso machine for something different and make a cappucino.


----------



## wXman (Jan 19, 2004)

TJ's double dark is really good (for a dark roast)

Peetes.....tried the Sumatra? You can taste the dirt the beans were grown in...good stuff!


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

JimboCO said:


> Can't stand the stuff. Even the smell.


Yup. I've never used the stuff, nor do I ever plan to. I think I can use "coffee money" for something better.


----------



## Sly Dog (May 4, 2004)

*The press...*

Anyone stir the floating grounds like a minute or two before plunging the press? Or is it best to just let them brew as-is until pressing? It's amazing how much better a cup of coffee can tast when someone who knows what they are doing makes it (getting the grinds right, time, temp, etc...). I am trying to graduate from just making coffeee to _making good coffee_. By the way, has anyone had good luck with a stovetop espressso maker? They look like a good camping tool. For home I'd love to invest in a Sylvia or even a manual machine (got to earn my turns), but a king wheelset would be cool too...


----------



## sumguy1 (Jan 13, 2004)

Go here...

http://www.coffeegeek.com/

and ask away.


----------



## Carebear (May 6, 2004)

My favorite coffee is Jamaican Blue Mountain. Unfortunately it's expensive, and the money is better well spend on a bike. So I endulge sparingly.

On the afforable side of the bean, is Jitter y Joe's! They are a little more than an hour from me, in the town of Athens, GA. Yes, the same Jittery Joes that sponsors one of the top domestic road biking teams in the USA. They have a blend that you can order online that proceeds go to help support the team. The benefit to living close to their hometown is there are a couple good trails near Athens. So when I'm in the area, and have the time to run in town, I stop and pick a couple pounds of a couple differet types of beans I have come to like.

Other than that, I have found that the best flavor comes from fresh ground beans!!!


----------



## anixi (Mar 31, 2005)

*cheap coffee thrill*

Costco Columbian, I use the already ground 3lb decaf tins, cheap and good. For those of us on budgets it's great. my 2cents worth.


----------



## ctkona75 (Apr 11, 2005)

*Mmmm coffee*

Found some MORE amazing beans from Ravensbrew, I have yet to get anything that ISN'T absolutely wonderful from them -- their Cherry Karma beans are absolutely delicious, either in a press or even as espresso...sometimes I get lazy and just put them in my drip machine.

So I figured I'd try out the Valentine's Blend ('tis the season and all) and those were really good too...since I was on the site and it makes MUCH more sense to buy 2 packages (14 oz instead of 16??) due to shipping costs, I also bought a package of the India Estate selection.

So now I have about 2 1/2 lbs of coffee beans that I need to get through.
No problem there but I hate stale coffee...time to get brewing!

-- ctk


----------



## ctkona75 (Apr 11, 2005)

*Kona*

I went to Hawaii for Xmas and bought about 3 lbs of Kona...For some reason I thought that buying kona IN Hawaii would be cheaper than from the mainland...But alas, 2 lbs were from some flea market vendor for about $20/lb (got my dad to buy me those), and then I bought another lb from the Honolulu Coffee Company (or something like that) for about twice that amount....
For the most part, in the coffee world you get what you pay for -- the Honolulu stuff was MUCH better.

Pure kona is really good and really smooth....but IMO just isn't worth the price.

- ctk


----------



## BlueTrain (Jan 24, 2005)

Qman said:


> My favorite coffee....besides pure Kona...is at www.ravensbrew.com
> Deadman's Reach is a great way to start an mtb morning. Especially camping.
> 
> Also for some weirdness, check this out: www.espressoporn.com
> what'll they think of next?


yep.. i second the Deadman's Reach from ravens brew out of Ketchikan. Fantastic blend and extremely potent. I also like how they put the roast date on the bag so you know how fresh it is. We usually get it here within 3-4 days after roasting. 4 minutes in the press pot, with a chopstick stir about 1 minute in... tis bliss i tells ya.


----------



## gpsser (Jan 5, 2004)

The Sagebrush Slug said:


> Yeah, but do you get it downtown, uptown or the original location?


All of the above... but mostly from HQ on 3rd where they do the roasting. Sadly they were booted from the gas station, and have a new drive-through.


----------



## cmatcan (Nov 20, 2005)

i work at a coffee shop part-time when i'm not workin at the bike shop. i'm all about the espresso.


----------



## akitadogg (May 23, 2005)

Golddr2000 said:


> I love coffee and espresso but it kills my stomach. Does anyone know of a coffee that is easy on the stomach?


2 things..
Buffer it with cream or half and half
your stomach will adapt simply by drinking it.

I once did not like coffee, and once coffee ripped open my bowels.
Now I love coffee and my bowels don't enjoy opening without coffee


----------



## akitadogg (May 23, 2005)

pimpbot said:


> I got a stove top steamer. I can load it up the night before.... pack the 'bowl' with fresh ground espresso from Uncommon Grounds in Berkeley near my wife's office.
> 
> I get up (at 5am, mind you) put it on the stove on low, take a shower and it is done when I get out. A nice big fat pot of espresso!
> 
> A bit of creme and sugar in my commuter mug and away I go. My quadruple espresso in the morning.


Dude, I love your avatar. For weeks i;ve been trying to figure out the movie that came from.
i aspire to be that man


----------



## lebikerboy (Jan 19, 2005)

Kick Ass is great but have you tired 454 Horsepower?


K'Endo said:


> First of all, Fourbuck's coffee is over-roasted and tastes burnt. Now, for a good start, here's my morning recommendation. Um, maybe not available in your local supermarket ...
> 
> Kn.


----------



## sumguy1 (Jan 13, 2004)

akitadogg said:


> Dude, I love your avatar. For weeks i;ve been trying to figure out the movie that came from.
> i aspire to be that man


It's "Bill Lumbergh" from "Office Space". The actor's name is Gary Cole.


----------



## Zen_Turtle (Sep 22, 2005)

*You must have stepped into an italian barista...*



formica said:


> ... A rather snotty barista told me, "we don't do flavors..it ruins the essence of the coffee..." I wasn't interested in her opinion, I just wanted a vanilla latte.


..and possibly a very unpolite one. But also you have to understand that espresso is a sort of religion back in Italy and 'in fact' we don't do flavored caffe' or espresso.

Peet's Coffe has a good quality and you can get a proper espresso... if the barista knows what he/she's doing.


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Dec 2, 2005)

I drink a pot of coffee a day usually.. I love the taste! People think I'm crazy but I'll drink it at night before bed and go right to sleep.. the caffiene does nothing to me now.

I prefer dark coffee and some flavored stuff.. Hazelnut expresso from DD is awesome!!!


----------



## misctwo (Oct 24, 2004)

wXman said:


> TJ's double dark is really good (for a dark roast)
> 
> Peetes.....tried the Sumatra? You can taste the dirt the beans were grown in...good stuff!


Hawaii's finest Kona!!! pricier than marijuana these days....

www.hulabean.com


----------



## phatr32 (Jun 24, 2005)

Ol' DirtDawg said:


> Maxwell House Instant here.
> Ol' DirtDawg


LOL!! my mum and dad have that and i was commenting on how bad it tastes just yesterday!!

if its instant coffee, i like the moccona range, full strength. none of this decaff crap.

decaff coffee makes as much cense as alcohol free beer!!

steve


----------



## hitman13 (Feb 10, 2006)

first post-

i have never really used my french press. what water:coffee ratio should i be going for when brewing?
thanks in advance.


----------



## ctkona75 (Apr 11, 2005)

hitman13 said:


> first post-
> 
> i have never really used my french press. what water:coffee ratio should i be going for when brewing?
> thanks in advance.


I use (2) 1/8 cup scoops to the filled press (I think it's 32 oz)...

-ctk


----------

